

Microsoft rushes to fix browser after attacks; no fix for XP users - AnthonyMouse
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/27/us-cybersecurity-microsoft-browser-idUSBREA3Q0PB20140427

======
bananas
Enough warnings. People should have got their shit together by now.

------
dmfdmf
Why does this sound like a scare tactic to get people to drop XP?

~~~
jamesaguilar
I can't answer why you would think that, but it sounds quite unlikely. If you
are still using XP, you should be scared. It's not a "tactic," it's the
reality of your security situation. No vendor has any financial, legal, or
social interest in your safety, and on top of that, you are running on tech
that lacks many modern security features that at least delay the exploitation
of vulnerabilities.

As to why Microsoft would care beyond altruism and their image with XP users
(hah -- this is funny because you could hardly imagine a less profitable group
of people to have a good image with), I can't imagine. They don't support XP
any more. It can't represent a significant ongoing cost to them any more,
since they neither sell it nor offer patches, upgrades, or any other service
for it.

